

Airbnb’s new logo looks a lot this other company’s logo - designNERD
http://venturebeat.com/2014/07/16/airbnbs-new-logo-looks-a-lot-this-other-companys-logo/

======
dang
The submitted title ("Did AirBnb pay off Automation Anywhere?") was
egregiously editorialized. Please don't do that.

------
designNERD
Seems as if Airbnb paid off Automation Anywhere to change their identity it
comes out their new logo is pretty much a rip off of Automation Anywhere.

